# I love TGS!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can I just say I am sooooo thankful for this forum and it's amazing members and mods! I've been here for several years and this really is the best group of goat folks. I'm on FB as well and while it's not all bad, there are some good groups but things escalate so quickly into fights and people love complaining and name calling. TGS has a totally different atmosphere and I love it! Let's keep making this the best online group/forum ever! Love ya guys!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here here! :fireworks:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:thumbup::clap::leap::stars::hi5::stars:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:thumbup::clap::leap::stars::hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Why thank you, we are here for all of you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is home


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Agreed!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never been to any other goat forum besides this and one that went under a few years back. (Most of those people came here) it was a nice site. I don't Facebook or tweet or anything. 

I didn't know other sites can be mean, my daughter told me that! Glad I am on the best forum in the world! Thanks to all the moderators for making everyone welcome!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My sentiments exactly!:dance::clap::thankU:

>>>>I don't Facebook or tweet or anything.<<<<
Me neither.:hi5:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree 100%!!!! TGS completely and totally ROCKS! Thank you to all of you Moderators who put in so much time and patience dealing with the rest of us panicky goat lovers!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

BEST FORUM EVER!!! 
The wonderful people on here have saved at least one of my goats' lives!
THANK YOU ALL!!! :fireworks::fireworks::thankU::thankU::balloons::lovey::dancedgi::bday::thumb:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I love this group. So knowledgable. Ive been reading goat facebook pages and there's a huge difference between us and them! I didnt know goat people could be so nasty and close minded till i started looking at other groups. 
Love this group have been here since i can remember


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goatzrule said:


> I love this group. So knowledgable. Ive been reading goat facebook pages and there's a huge difference between us and them! I didnt know goat people could be so nasty and close minded till i started looking at other groups.
> Love this group have been here since i can remember


I have to agree! I was part of a few at one point and OMG the bashing and total rudeness! I can not stand rude people. I am now only part of one group and it's more we talk about market price around the country and different things to feed a large meat goat group yadda yadda. Even then it does get borderline at times lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

TGS is more of a team then a group.


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

So thankful that I found this forum! It has helped me SO MUCH over the last few months as a new goat owner, and everyone has been so welcoming, polite, and helpful (even when I ask downright silly questions). I actually deleted facebook a few months before getting goats, too much drama, and am glad that my only social media is TGS now. I would hate to become jaded so early in my career as a goatherd by rude goat people on facebook. Yall are the best!:fireworks:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I have to agree! I was part of a few at one point and OMG the bashing and total rudeness! I can not stand rude people. I am now only part of one group and it's more we talk about market price around the country and different things to feed a large meat goat group yadda yadda. Even then it does get borderline at times lol


Its all fun in games until they dont agree in your way because its their way or the highway and dont you think about doing something different. I got totally bashed because i told them that i worm on a schedule instead of only worming once needed. I didnt think it was so controversial. :scratch:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

HERE HERE!!:stars:
Love this this group and i'm so thankful for everyone on here!!!!:thankU::clap::hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I love Goat spot also. I've been raising goats for 5 years now, and most of what I've learned I've read on here. Such nice, knowledgeable people!! You guys are the best!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Its all fun in games until they dont agree in your way<<<
I once googled a goat problem. On the site I went to someone had posted a picture and asked a health question. One of the posters started ranting about how the fence in the picture was all wrong! Go figger:crazy:

On TGS people will happily criticize if it is asked for. Otherwise, we tend to keep our opinions to ourselves. That is very important to me.:2cents:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, I 100% agree! *Most* (not saying all) of the Facebook groups I've been on have been just downright rude. I love TGS, you all have helped me soooo much with my goats. Everyone is so helpful and kind (even when I ask silly/stupid questions lol). I'm sure it has saved many of my goats' lives too.  Thank You to all of the moderators who help keep TGS the way it is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do notice how mean other sites get. That is what makes TGS unique, we keep it friendly and fun. 
No one is allowed to be mean. 

We are a team, perfect way of putting it.  No one is better than the other, we are all good people and need help and guidance once in a while. We as moderators, love helping others and volunteer our time, we do not get paid.  

I have to thank all of our members, without you, we wouldn't be TGS.


----------

